# Ideas? 300+ HP from a 2006 530xi??



## uniter (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone have any ideas as how to juice 50 extra HP on the cheap out of a 530xi, or would it ruin xDrive and not be worth having AWD in the end?


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

On the cheap? No way at all.



Although, if, to you, cheap means "anything less than $20,000", then it could probably be done with some cams, S/W, intake/header/exhaust, maybe a supercharger that doesn't exist for the market yet.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Sell your 530XI for top dollar and get a 535XI and chip it.


----------

